# Impressive shore catch



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

I hope my pasting skills work. Good work by this guy.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2258210687827909


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Old boy should have touched leader and let that big girl go sooner. The way he was working that fish I could only imagine how heavy the line he was using.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Circle hook?


----------



## AZ_squid (Mar 14, 2018)

Looked like an agility course jumping people's rods and concrete walls.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Tarpon over 40 inches MUST remain in the water unless a tag is used.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Where was that? Personally I think he did a pretty good job for being a guy fishing off shore. We all know the rules in regards to poon out of water. Seems like he followed fish to where he knew he could get it hook out and release it. He wasn’t intimidated jumping in grabbing face and getting hook out and releasing it. Yes of course he shouldn’t have lifted it out of water.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

makin moves said:


> Old boy should have touched leader and let that big girl go sooner. The way he was working that fish I could only imagine how heavy the line he was using.


Agreed too much stress put on that big girl.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Did anyone else notice the blood coming from the gills of that fish.... I don't think she'll make it.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Lol you all haven’t fished piers or from shore much. He lifted out of the water for 5 seconds and used heavy gear... I wouldn’t throw the book at him.
Most pier or shore fish don’t stand a chance by the usual crowds. 5” snapper in the bucket!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

AZ_squid said:


> Looked like an agility course jumping people's rods and concrete walls.


Followed by a long distance run


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great work by Mr Lean, very fast catch and release for a large hot tarpon.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

yobata said:


> Tarpon over 40 inches MUST remain in the water unless a tag is used.


Yea i thought the same thing
But still he caught a Tarpon a big one


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

That tarpon was treated better than most tarpon caught on fly, just saying. Landed very quick and pretty quick release. Lifting it out of the water horizontally is way better than what some guys do by lifting half the fish out of the water on side of skiff. Good job and nice fish.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> That tarpon was treated better than most tarpon caught on fly, just saying. Landed very quick and pretty quick release. Lifting it out of the water horizontally is way better than what some guys do by lifting half the fish out of the water on side of skiff. Good job and nice fish.


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

Awesome catch


----------

